# My wireless is sending but not receiving packets?????



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi i have an acer aspire 5315 and im running windows vista home basic, My wireless has had no issues at all until i came to oklahoma yesterday and my internet will not connect to my dads wireless, but at my moms it had no issue, and at the airport i connected to there wifi with no issues also, is there some kind of setting that gets changed when you connect to the internet in the airports that wouldnt allow you to get on your internet at home? somebody PLEAAASE help this is really frustrating me :facepalm::banghead::huh::angry::banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like you dads wifi is encrypted and the rest are not. Get the key from him and you should be fine.


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

i entered his pass key and it went through and it says i have all bars but its not receiving the packets


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Go to a command prompt as admin [right mouse click on command prompt for this option]

type ipcongfig /all and post the results into a post here for review.


----------



## Dellenger80 (Dec 1, 2011)

What about downloading the latest firmware?


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wanderer okay its gonna take me a minute or so to write all this down for you because i dont have a connection on that laptop


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

is there certain things on here that would help you help me or you need to see it all


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what is your ipaddress and gateway ip


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

description: atheros AR5007EG wireless network adapter
Windows IP Config
Host name: LH-ENZEK73EXQK9
Primary Dns Suffix:
Mode type: Hybrid
Ip Routing enabled: No
WINS proxy enabled: no

.....................................................
Physical address : 00-1E-4C-56-C2-D6
DHCP ENABLED : YES
AUTOCONFIG ENABLED : YES
LIK-LOCAL IPV6 ADDRESS: FE80::406B5F8:A70:6331%9(PREFERRED)
IPV4 ADDRESS: 192.168.1.119 (PREFERRED)
SUBNET MASK: 255.255.255.0
DEFAULT GATEWAY:192.168.1.1
DHCP SERVER: 192.168.1.1
DHCPV6 IAID: 234888780
DNS SERVERS: 192.168.1.1
NETBIOS OVER TCPIP: ENABLED

Thats for the WIRLESS LAN ADAPTER


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are getting valid ip and should have internet

next do a..
tracert yahoo.com and post the results


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

all i got is a bunch of options is that supposed to happen?
and it says yahoo.com is not a valid command option


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

type exact as stated. if you get options it means you foobarred the command

tracert yahoo.com then hit enter

it will look similar but not the same to this

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 30 ms 19 ms 23 ms 76.164.39.1
2 13 ms 23 ms 70 ms ge2-24--5.cr01.ptleorte.integra.net [209.63.115.
133]
3 22 ms 21 ms 18 ms tg13-1.cr01.sttlwatw.integra.net [209.63.114.97]

4 19 ms 16 ms 17 ms tg1-1.br01.sttlwawb.integra.net [209.63.114.134]

5 52 ms 22 ms 17 ms pat2.swp.yahoo.com [198.32.134.35]
6 54 ms 42 ms 50 ms ae-5.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.101.111]
7 136 ms 110 ms 98 ms ae-3.pat1.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.101.194]
8 90 ms 133 ms 114 ms ae-8.pat2.dax.yahoo.com [216.115.96.59]
9 68 ms 70 ms 68 ms ae-2-d100.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.105]
10 69 ms 102 ms 110 ms te-7-1.fab2-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.139]

11 77 ms 86 ms 100 ms te-9-2.bas-c2.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.171]
12 73 ms 73 ms 69 ms ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]

Trace complete.


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

it said tracert yahoo.com
unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> type exact as stated. if you get options it means you foobarred the command
> 
> tracert yahoo.com then hit enter
> 
> ...


 when i typed in tracert yahoo.com i got nothing of that sort, it still says unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

i understand your probably getting frustrated with me right now lol but please just have patience, i typed it EXACTLY as told and it just keeps saying unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

no problem at this end. I was actually out of the office doing things 

it means your dns pointer ie to the gateway is invalid. You have internet access but without name resolution you don't have a way to resolve a url to a ip address which results in no internet.

It can also mean you are not connected to your dads wifi but a neighbor.

if you type in the gateway ip do you get your dads router? Can you logon to it? This will confirm you are on the right router.

Next thing to try is give your wifi a static ip at 
192.168.1.254
255.255.255.0 subnet mask
192.168.1.1 gateway
8.8.8.8 dns [its google's public dns server]

see if you can run the tracert yahoo.com command then.


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

can you please walk me through that a little bit? lol sorry i know dont know a super good amount about computers.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

get to vista network and sharing center via control panel
left pane click on manage network connections
right mouse click on the wifi card and go to properties
then go to tcp/ip v4 properties
click on use this address and type in the info I gave you.
save, exit, reboot and logon the wireless again.


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

No it still wont do it :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see a ipconfig /all from your pc as well as one that is working in the house.

can you ping 209.191.122.70 successfully?


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

would my physical address being all zeros have to do with anything? and my DHCP isnt enabled either..? idk hopefully we can figure this out tommorow i gotta get going for right now, i appreciate your help alot


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Even though I gave you ip what should have been out of the range being used it would appear you have a conflict.

Give me a ipconfig /all from a working machine and we can go from there.


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah it said that it sent 4 and received 4


----------



## Mch209 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey this is my dads ipconfig


Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5512:93fd:9d95:a179%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F641CE31-56AA-4140-8945-1E40B028B839}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter isatap.{971CE18D-0FA9-466E-ADFC-BAE097C5C8D9}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter isatap.{4550532C-879A-40C7-B1AA-1F82DCD2BCA9}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter isatap.{2B283BD6-4D9B-483C-9DA0-E1B2786C42C5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2858:3ffe:bbf3:a77
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2858:3ffe:bbf3:a77%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


Then this should have worked fine.

192.168.1.254
255.255.255.0 subnet mask
192.168.1.1 gateway
8.8.8.8 dns

I have to go home now and feed the dog/cat but if you can fine time to post a screen shot of your ipv4 configuration screen as well as a ipconfig /all from your machine that would be helpful


----------

